# Wago 750-881 Web-Visu



## mortus (5 Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
ich probiere gerade mit meiner Wago 750-881 (Starter Kit) etwas herum. Habe mit CodeSys 2.3 gerade eine Visu erstellt und unter Zielsystemeinstellungen den Haken WebVisu gesetzt.
Meine Internetverbindung zur Sps funktioniert ohne Probleme (auch von extern mit DynDns). Jetzt wär die Frage was ich erstmal zur Web-Visu benötige?
Habe unter Wago_Web_Management  eine Windmühle als Visu, die ich aber gerne durch eine andere Visu ersetzen möchte.
Kann ich zukünftig über das Web_Management meine Visu starten? Habe wenig Erfahrung mit Html.

Gruß mortus


----------

